# Dog - Flea/Tick Medicine



## mattuga (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried putting this in the Woody's forum but it seems it has way too may people with useless intentions and WAY too much free time.  What do you use for your dog with flea/tick/heartworm, either on pill or combo, I want to know what works.  Seriously thought this would get decent answers but that woody's forum is more for crap so why do the mods send subjects there...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably should of went in the pets forum. Parasites will develop an immunity  to one product over time! Advantage 2 is the curve ball I'm throwin now!


----------



## mattuga (Apr 1, 2014)

Ah, the pets forum.  Haha, missed that one.  Thank you NCHillbilly for moving the thread.  Open mouth, insert foot.  Thanks for the advice sir, I'll look at the Advantage.  I liked the one pill for all option but she was getting multiple tics on January duck hunts with the comfortis so who knows how bad this summer would be.


----------



## Joe Overby (Apr 1, 2014)

The pill you speak of has been linked to vomiting, diahrrea, seizures, and worse. I refuse to give it to my dogs. There are 2 basic types of flea and tick preventatives. One is premerthrin based and the other is fipronil based. I like fipronil. I do have a dog who has a reaction to fipronil so he has to get premerthrin. If I'm not mistaken, advantage is premerthrin. Frontline I know is fipronil. I've been using frontline since 1994 when it came out and I've NEVER had a problem. EVER. I used to give my dogs heartguard. Not any more. I buy ivomec from the feed store and my vet dilutes it for me. The only drawback is heartguard also contains pyrantil, another wormer...so 4 times a year I have to worm my kennel. But I also order the economy size bottle through my vet and one $100 bottle does the entire kennel 2x. 
Just an FYI...NO swimming for several days after the application of ANY spot treatment. If the dog swims daily or is bathed often he/she will need reapplication every 30 days...if no swimming/bathing occurs it can last up to 90 days.


----------



## lab (Apr 2, 2014)

I use Trifexis but its only good for heartworm, fleas & intestinal worms.  One pill a month.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 3, 2014)

lab said:


> I use Trifexis but its only good for heartworm, fleas & intestinal worms.  One pill a month.




X-2....Been using them for 2 yrs and work great...


----------



## waterdogs (Apr 3, 2014)

Trifexis has made some dogs very sick. I use heart guard but am looking to change. It's not the same it use to be years past. For fleas, I use bio spot, or Adams, it's the same company just different name. 1 time a week I spray Bronco horse and fly spray on them, which will kill fleas, and keep skeeters off of the. I have used all kinds of flea stuff and this is what works for me. I have had no fleas at all over the years.


----------



## mattuga (Apr 4, 2014)

Fleas don't seem to be an issue as much as ticks.  I wondered why Trifexis doesn't cover ticks and upon research found out Comfortis isn't listed to cover ticks either!  No wonder she was getting 3-4 ticks in mid 30s weather.  I am not a fan of the application but will probably switch to some combo of medicines for worms and fleas/ticks.  I saw a thread somewhere else back in 2010 that said "The drug reps say Comfortis has been very effective on ticks - but they can't advertise this until they run studies to prove this is the case. The manufacturer expects to be able to start advertising Comfortis as an effective tick control PILL as soon as the studies are completed."  Well they still don't advertise it so I don't think their tests worked in their favor.  Either way my vet said it worked for ticks and that "ticks" me off.


----------



## redman2006 (Apr 4, 2014)

For fleas and ticks check out Activyl and Nexguard.  Of the two, Activyl is the better IMHO even if it is a topical.

The preventic colar does work if you use it right.  The new 8 month collar from Bayer seems to work, but too soon to say.

Of course all of these will require heartworm prevention in addition to them.

By June, there will be another product out that is oral.  It has been launched in Europe already.  

As to animals getting sick, we see more sick ones off the Hertz and Sargent products at Walt-Mart than anything.  

My own dog takes Trifexis and I am happy with it both in terms of efficacy and safety.

Remember, only permethrins have any repellant effect for ticks.  They also have pretty severe side effects around cats and some other pets.


----------

